# After 2 weeks reflection - Is it worth it? :(



## kmpowell

Not the kind of thread I wanted to be posting, but after an incident that happened 2 weeks ago, I am in serious consideration of selling the TVR. 

Driving home from my parents at half past 10 on a Wednesday night I joined the ring road only to have a car speed up behind me and flash its lights. Thinking nothing of it I slowed down a bit to let the car past, then the car pulled out along side me and then deliberately swerved, forcing me off the road. I mounted the kerb, through hedges, slid down the barrier, I slammed on the brakes and turned the wheel, the car span 180degs and I headed towards the central reservation where I hit it and came to a halt. It all happened so fast and it was raining which didnâ€™t help










The car that ran me off the road braked momentarily, then drove off. I immediately called the police (after getting my senses together), and to their due they reacted quite quickly, arrived and sealed off the area. I explained what happened and they closed off the whole road as I gathered my thoughts. The police radioed ahead and a local patrol car managed to pick up the Silver Audi, where the driver denied any knowledge of it. The problem being he made no contact with my car, therefore the police do not class it as an incident where the driver has to give his insurance details or even disclose his details to me! :x They never even breathalysed either of us! :x

Then the real eye-opener happened, the policeman called me over to where I had mounted the kerb. He showed me that if it had happened 3 metres earlier, the crash barrier didnâ€™t start and I would have gone down a 20ft drop through trees and bushes to probable death. :?

The policeman said that he suspected it was a jealousy attack and he had seen a few instances recently targeted against more exotic cars.

Even though the bill to fix the car is quite high, its all exterior cosmetic damage that can be fixed easily and my insurance will cover it, but my opinion is now of this, is it worth me driving a car like a TVR (or any other more exotic marque) if it could cost me my life? In reality I was 3 metres away from possible death, and even though it happened nearly 2 weeks ago, it has left me quite shaken getting behind the wheel of a car again.

Your thoughts on this would be much appreciated, as I'm not sure what to do for the best when i get her back in a few weeks from TVRs bodyshop.


----------



## senwar

Jesus mate.

I've been away for 3 weeks so hadn't heard about this. What a nightmare.

I know where you're coming from, but I would personally say, don't let the [email protected] get to you. I remember when I was buying the TT, and I was petrified of being carjacked or something, but then thought why should I let that stop me having something I want.

Obviously, you've been through something that is horrendous, but stick with it mate.

Chin up


----------



## paulb

It's up to you in the end Kevin. For other reasons I 'dropped out' of the expensive 'toy car' market about 18 months ago. I am not sure I would want another flashy car right now. My Mondeo estate (dull as it is) just blends into the background and I really feel I experience a higher level of courtesy from my fellow road users.


----------



## Wolfsburger

Hmmm, This really is a difficult one.

Of course the "British" answer is to keep the TVR, you really shouldn`t let these kind of idiots ruin your enjoyment, after all you`ve worked for it and you should bloody well be able to enjoy it!

However, I totally understand your position, when I was 23 I bought a new S3, now I worked very hard for that car and I`d wanted one for ages, after about a month I was run off the road by a trucker, really, I was just driving down a dual carriageway when he forced me off the road into the hard shoulder/hedge. I needed a new front nearside alloy, new front nearside suspension and a wing. Although I wasn`t in any real danger myself it really did scare the crap out of me. There were no witnesses any the police didn`t catch the trucker.

Anyway, I got the car repaired and never encountered anything like it again.

You`ll have plenty of time to gather your thoughts whilst the car is repaired, I drove an Audi A2 1.2 whilst mine was in for repair, they were a long 3 weeks I can tell you!

I`ve sold the S3 now (got an A3 2.0 TDI) but I`d have another nice, swift car again at the drop of a hat!

If I were you I`d keep the TVR. Don`t let knobbers run you life.........


----------



## W7 PMC

Kev,

Sorry to hear this mate, i'm sure it was terrifying to say the least, but you know in your head & heart the correct answer & the answer you'll get from people who know you.

Don't let the fcukers get away with it. This was an isolated incident & if it hadn't been you, it would have been the next person to drive by. I'm shocked the police did not play a heavier hand with the Silver Audi driver. Was the car they pulled over defo the same car that drove you off the road?

I had that attempted car-jacking a few months ago on the M1 & it does make you think real hard once the initial shock has sunk in, but don't let them win. It's highly unlikely anything like this will happen to you again just as it's unlikely (touch wood) that i'll be involved in an attempted car jacking again.

The liklehood is that you were just unlucky, much the same as being nabbed by a police camera van or involved in a no fault accident. It does make you take stock, but at the end of the day the chances of it happening again are so slim, why should you lose out & get rid of the TVR.


----------



## r1

Bloody hell! Sorry to hear this.

I agree with the above comments - it's highly unlikely to ever happen again - the odds of it happening at all must be v high (TVR or no TVR).

If you do decide you can't continue with it, it's worth bearing in mind that Porsches are as common as muck so you could go and get the Boxster S.

Was the 'attack' completely unprovoked, were you driving fast prior? Not that there's any excuse for driving like that - just curious as to the situation.


----------



## Niko

i don't really know you mate, but what happen to you is terrible and really feel sorry for you. but i hope you dont take it to personally. i beleive the w4nk3r who did this to you was not attacking you personally, he was just going after what you stand for, and pure jealousy at what you have acheived. and this Drivers' only response was to act in the most neanderthalistic way.

Take it at as a compliment if anything, that you have done well and made something of your life. rather than feel scared or embarrassed of your car. i mean true there are less "exotic" cars (and dont diss porsches mate!! pls!) cars that are more understated. but why should you be forced to limit yourself just because some idiot is limited himself. get back in your car and dont worry, things like this are rare. hope you have better driving days.

(P.S could is be a audi driver off this site angry at you selling your own Audi! lol :lol: )

BEST OF LUCK!!

niko


----------



## r1

Niko said:


> (and dont diss porsches mate!! pls!)


I know English isn't your first language but surely my sig pic is a giveaway that I was attempting humour. :lol: :wink:


----------



## Niko

i actually speak 4 languages and English is my first language, its sunday night mate, dont think we need to concentrate to hard, most of us have a long week ahead.

cant see your sig pic mate.

niko


----------



## L7

KMP this sounds bloody awful to say the least  , glad to hear you missed an even bigger accident. IMO it sounds so random that I don't think you should sell the TVR as a result of this nutter as lets face it he must be unhinged [smiley=freak.gif] he would have done the same had you been in anything more interesting than his own car :?

If you rung the old bill does this mean you got his reg number ? if so do I need to say more :wink:


----------



## dj c225

Kev,

Sorry to hear about this.

Don't sell up, it would be very silly of you to do so.

Continue driving it and enjoy it.

Whats the damage as its not clear in the photo..

All the best
DJ


----------



## V6 TT

Holy shit Kev, this is unbelievable mate! Any CCTV/Traffic Cam footage to prosecute? Glad you're ok'ish.

My advice would be to put it down to experience, repair, drive and enjoy as it will probably never happen again. Chin up matey!!!

Dean


----------



## R6B TT

Sorry to hear this Kev - keep the car, as others have said it'll probably/hopefully never happen again and it brings you pleasure.

There are some weird jealous people around - but not too many thankfully.


----------



## HighTT

That's an awful experienece to have gone through 

In the end you will have to make up your own mind about
what you feel is right for you, but ....
anything can happen to any of us at any time
but one must stay positive about life.

If you really enjoy your TVR and it gives you great pleasure,
I think you should keep it.
But if you find that pleasure has gone for whatever reason
(my neighbour could have been killed in his TVR when it suffered
total hydraulic failure   ) then I think it should go.


----------



## jedi_quaTTro

never heard of this before

this can only happen if the driver has done something to provoke this


----------



## r1

jedi_quaTTro said:


> never heard of this before
> 
> this can only happen if the driver has done something to provoke this


Thats a load of bollocks. A load of unpunctuated bollocks.


----------



## raven

What a nightmare. Really sorry to hear it and hope that the damage isn't too great. But don't let it put you off what is at the end of the day a fantastic car. By the sounds of things, that would probably have happened if you'd been driving a TT or whatever. You weren't middle lane hogging now were you? :wink:


----------



## Nando

Sorry to hear about this KMP.



r1 said:


> Thats a load of bollocks. A load of unpunctuated bollocks.


That*'*s :roll: :wink:


----------



## senwar

r1 said:


> jedi_quaTTro said:
> 
> 
> 
> never heard of this before
> 
> this can only happen if the driver has done something to provoke this
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a load of bollocks. A load of unpunctuated bollocks.
Click to expand...

My thoughts exactly.

Jese


----------



## bazza

jedi_quaTTro wrote: 
never heard of this before

this can only happen if the driver has done something to provoke this

What can i say!! i kinda agree with Jedi_Quattro ! 8) 8) or maybe the audi A3 driver iwas TAKUMA SATO

i though this is only happen in south africa (where i came from), i used to force other cars off! either the driver look damn ugly and rude ! :lol:

anyway !if u got used to street racing ,u won't be scare what was happen! 
cause i always prepare by somehow my car will be total lost , then i can buy a new car !!heheheh


----------



## David_A

r1 said:


> jedi_quaTTro said:
> 
> 
> 
> never heard of this before
> 
> this can only happen if the driver has done something to provoke this
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a load of bollocks. A load of unpunctuated bollocks.
Click to expand...

Agreed, just 'cos its never happened to you doesn't mean it doesn't happen!

F**k matey, get the T-cut out and get back driving, I've had that sort of thing happen to me in all my cars and so has everyone I know to one extent or another.

Keep it, forget what happend, book bodyguard style driving course, get back on road with forward mounted missile launcher mod.

Dave


----------



## bazza

ahahaha i remember what did he said about the cayman !! but now is his car!

kmpowell:
Sh*t colour on a Sh*t looking car!

The more i see the rear end, the more i think Chrysler Crossfire!

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=48201


----------



## r1

bazza said:


> ahahaha i remember what did he said about the cayman !! but now is his car!
> 
> kmpowell:
> Sh*t colour on a Sh*t looking car!
> 
> The more i see the rear end, the more i think Chrysler Crossfire!
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=48201


Whats that got to do with it?

I suspect you're 12.


----------



## scavenger

Jeeeez, what a sad world we live in :?

You are OK kmpowell, that's the main thing. You can get your car fixed and I am sure when you are back enjoying the experience of owning such a quality car, the memories of this incident will fade.

paulb - know where you are coming from. I am racking up 30,000 miles a year and recently bought a new house so I moved from a nice car to a diesel Focus. It's dull and boring but you just dont end up getting involved in road rage incidents/street races/traffic light GP's. You just get to where your going without incidents and non of the worry/hassle over where you leave your car.

In answer to the question of your post, no, nothing is worth this, but then some deranged twat in a Micra could still pull this sort of stunt on you if you drove a Skoda. Get back in your car and drive it, fingers crossed this will be an isolated incident.


----------



## Carlos

I suspect he had read that you'd been critical of Audi quality and customer service on certain websites. Bit of an extreme reaction though! :wink: :?

On a more serious note, a shocking thing to hear. You are lucky to be in one piece. I tend to go with the majority - I think this is an isolated incident. I think you shouldn't let it affect what car you drive.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

after the police caught the driver of the audi did they just let him go in the end with out giving them any details :?: and are the police taking any action :?: as you say if he had ran you off the road 3m back down the road this could have been a murder enquiry :!:


----------



## BAMTT

Wow, sorry to hear this Kevin, what a sh1t, i agree with the others (except the peanut gallery) if it feels right then keep it, if not you know what to do

It really amazes me the amount of jealous twats there are out there, you work hard for what you get, only for some moron to decide it's not fair and they don't like it, C'mon this is what we tell our kids off for..

Good luck

Tony


----------



## gcp

V6 TT said:


> My advice would be to put it down to experience, repair, drive and enjoy as it will probably never happen again. Chin up matey!!!
> 
> Dean


Well said Dean.

V. sorry to hear about this Kev, glad it wasn't more serious.


----------



## Widget

That is a dreadful thing to have happened. I feel for you.

However, if you do decide to get rid of the TVR at least you'll be able to afford that new phone :wink:


----------



## BreTT

YELLOW_TT said:


> after the police caught the driver of the audi did they just let him go in the end with out giving them any details :?: and are the police taking any action :?: as you say if he had ran you off the road 3m back down the road this could have been a murder enquiry :!:


Where is the proof that it was the right car? Exactly what action could the police take? It is "alledged" that an incident took place. No witnesses. Other driver simply says "what TVR?" and what more can the police do?Just being devil's advocate here...

kmp sounds like you had a lucky escape. Only you can make the final decision, but you have had a number of very desirable cars over the past few years, and this is the first (and hopefully last) incident of it's sort...


----------



## jampott

I've never heard of people being rammed off the road like that - at least not on purpose - so maybe it was just a rep eating a sandwich and using his phone, or something? Maybe his car dived in a puddle, or he hit a patch of oil / diesel? Sorry, I don't see that one human would deliberately try and kill another in such a way - because at dual carriageway speeds, that seems highly likely to have been the result.

Either way, bad luck...

You have to remember, Kev - we've all been 3m away from death at some point in our lives - the point is, someone was smiling on you last night, and the Trev held up to the spin and the contact well enough for you to walk away.

So get it fixed and get back to enjoying it.


----------



## NaughTTy

Blimey Kev...Glad to hear you're OK but that must have been a scarey experience. I know how shook up I was after my incident last year (in the rain, central reservation, etc) but to have had someone else force you off the road too must have added to the feeling.

As most people have said, don't sell the Trevor on the grounds of this one incident, I'm sure the benefits and enjoyment you will get out of driving it will far outweigh the thoughts of the unlikely chance of it happening again.

Hope the car comes back as good as new too. The quicker you get "back on the horse" the better.


----------



## ronin

probably a jealous f*cker that aspires to owning a TVR or like one day but in reality went back to a crummy 2 up 2 down terrace with brown carpets and brown velevet curtains, that sort of scum will always dream - your living yours and dont let him change it. My biggest worry would be next years insurance hike,not that it might happen again. Maybe next time pull over and let him feel an empi uchi :wink:


----------



## garyc

Hmmm Kev nasty experience. Is car jealousy? An out of control emtional driver? high on something? Just aggressive? Maybe you or another TVR upset him at some time? Maybe he wanted to play to see how fast you could or would go and it got away from him?

It's only in understanding his (or her) motive that you can explain what appears otherwise a randon incident. I would not say the probability is that remote of re-occurence. Doing 40K ish mile a year I see at least one of these types a week - reckless cutting in, undertaking and cutting out, suicidal overtaking moves etc.

This is the reason that after the RS4 and M3, I decided to go back with a company car, as It is just too much worry owing a decent car sometimes - and if it outweighs the pleasures, then there is only one thing to do....

At least you are OK. There are plenty of idiots driving out there. Avoiding that one made you have your own accident rather than one together had you held your position, and let him tag your front and spin him around BTCC style.

Just one of those occurences. Forget about it and carry on.


----------



## tj

Sorry to hear this KM. For the moron who has done this, it has to be a high risk action - you could just as easilly ploughed into the back of him, but I suspect there is little grey matter being applied. Unfortunately, there are an awful lot of people out there who should be sectioned. And that reminds me -
Bazza


> i though this is only happen in south africa (where i came from), i used to force other cars off! either the driver look damn ugly and rude ! anyway !if u got used to street racing ,u won't be scare what was happen! cause i always prepare by somehow my car will be total lost , then i can buy a new car !!heheheh


Shouldn't you be on some medication?


----------



## PhilJ

Kev

Sorry to hear about this. This sounds like a one off and hopefully should never happen again. Therefore I would keep the car.

I heard about a guy with an Exige who got chased by car-jackers in France. He got away but afterwards got a hardwired camera system installed which comprised an mp4 recorder (Archos AV700 40GB Harddisk Mpeg4 Video Player/Recorder) connected to front and rear bullet cameras. The recorded images could then be played through his ICE system which had one of those fold out screens.

I suppose it wouldnâ€™t stop this from happening but at least it would give you a reasonable chance of getting some evidence on camera to catch the culprits (assuming you got away).

The system was very discreet. Something like this would probably cost upwards of Â£1000 for all the bits, but if it was enough to make you feel safe whilst driving your TVR then it would probably be a lot less than the depreciation you would suffer if you were to sell so soon.

Good luck with whatever you decide to do.

Phil.


----------



## kmpowell

Guys, what can i say, the messages of support and good will are much appreciated! 

Today was the first day back behind the wheel of a car (albeit a S reg Honda Civic) and i must admit to feeling a bit humble as i chugged to work and back. Nobody looking, the civic not drawing attention to itself, not yearning for fuel, and happily sitting in traffic quietly. In all honesty i know that I will be bored after a few days of this, let alone the few weeks ive been quoted for repairs, and dying to get the Tiv back burbbling, but it's highlighted to me a side of motoring that i have not seen since i first started driving, and I have to make a conscious decision for my safety overall.

Time will tell, but i wont be rushing into any decision yet. Thanks for ALL your input, it's very valued food for thought about it being a one off etc and very worthwhile (well nearly all!)


----------



## Kasperoff

jampott said:


> I've never heard of people being rammed off the road like that - at least not on purpose - so maybe it was just a rep eating a sandwich and using his phone, or something? Maybe his car dived in a puddle, or he hit a patch of oil / diesel? Sorry, I don't see that one human would deliberately try and kill another in such a way - because at dual carriageway speeds, that seems highly likely to have been the result.
> 
> Either way, bad luck...
> 
> You have to remember, Kev - we've all been 3m away from death at some point in our lives - the point is, someone was smiling on you last night, and the Trev held up to the spin and the contact well enough for you to walk away.
> 
> So get it fixed and get back to enjoying it.


You think too favourably of mankind.

Unfortunatly, I have seen this type of behavior before.

Driving along the M62 in broad daylight behind an 15 ton lorry. Reasonably slowly, as we are approching the M606 turn off. Trucker pulls into the middle land to overtake a slow moving Pug 206, that is getting ready to take the turn off. Just as the lorry is passing the Pug, said trucker swerves left into the slow lane, almost sending the 206 under its wheels, then toots the horn. 206 drivers sh1ts himself and nearly drives into the hard shoulder. I can only assume the 206 was going too slowly for the trucker.

I couldn't believe my eyes.

Should have got the truckers reg I guess, but I was just too gob smacked. Also, I was following the 206 down the exit.

I say 'saddle up' Kevin.

Don't let these fcukers ruin your life.


----------



## Rhod_TT

I started to feel a bit like that when the TT got damaged in a carpark. I thought what's the point in having a nice car and using it on the road if every other road user resents you for it and seems to be out to get you (maybe I'm paranoid).

Then something happened to a friend of mine that money can never put right and I realised the TT is only a car. I have insurance for a reason (life insurance too if we're getting all morbid). It's loads of fun to drive (especially when the car's clean and shiny) so no I wouldn't want a crappy runabout. Plus when I had a cheap runabout I still didn't want it to get damaged in carparks so the feeling is the same no matter the car.

keep the Trev Kev. It's a wicked car.


----------



## b3ves

Rhod_TT said:


> keep the Trev Kev. It's a wicked car.


Ditto. You were just unlucky


----------



## Dotti

Sorry to hear about your nasty experience Kevin. I hope your getting over the nasty shock. You must have a tough little motor there to withstand the impact you say it took. Says a lot for the make you have chosen. TVR! Don't you let this nasty accident put you off sports cars or driving. Looking at from what you post on here, sports cars are your passion, enjoyment and hobby. Your also young so don't let other drivers dare make you have second thoughts about future purchases, intimidated or vulnerable for the rest of your life or driving your baby again - that is assuming it isn't written off.

Wish you better anyway and hope your car is in good hands.


----------



## TVR_Man

Sorry to hear about this nasty experience Kevin. What kind of a person does this sort of thing?! I'm glad you are OK. The same thing could have happened driving a TT or S2000 - just as flash to many pondscum.

Like everyone else I say keep the TVR. Do you really want to give up what you enjoy because of a very small minority?

Hope its back on the road soon and you get that silly grin back on your face.

I think this serves as a warning to us all that there are nasty people out there who will do this kind of thing. My driving instructor used to tell me to treat every other driver as if they're an idiot and they want to hit you. Its hard to avoid them all the time, you were very unlucky to meet such an idiot and have this accident.

T/.


----------



## DXN

Just read this Kev this morning.

I say get it repaired and enjoy it even more. The incident is a very rare one. Glad you are OK buddy  Thats what you have to remember.


----------



## aidb

Make your decision after you've driven your TVR again. :wink:


----------



## jdn

Bummer.

The cynic in me assumed there never was a silver Audi and it was a case of rear wheel drive / no TC / rain / bad driving - if that was the case then I guess the decision would be a lot easier.

It must have been pretty unnerving - would certainly make you reflect on things.

Surely the chance of a recurrence are very low?

Does the pleasure of driving / preening outweigh the probability of a recurrence and the risk of harm? - difficult to say.

I like to think I would keep the TVR if I was in your shoes - but not now I have family etc.

Keep your chin up.


----------



## steveh

There are some very weird people out there. A couple of weeks ago I overtook an old Cavalier. It was on a moderately long straight, there were no other cars in sight and no junctions. As I came up behind him I decided to overtake straight away so I pulled straight out a long way before I got to him, I was indicating and, although the road was empty, I floored it (why not, the V6 sounds lovely at full chat). As I actually started to pass him he started to swerve towards me forcing me to pull right over almost on to the grass verge on the right. I was already committed so carried on past him. When I pulled back in, a long way ahead of him, I looked in my mirror only to see him laughing. He had a girl with him so obviously thought she would be impressed by his actions.

I suppose I could have got out at the next junction and given him a piece of my mind but you just don't know what could happen. So I've just put it down to experience and, although your incident was obviously much, much more serious, I think you should do the same Kev.


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire

Kev, 
A frightening incident and thank goodness you are ok. The car is a replaceable piece of metal, you on the other hand, are not.

My gut feel is this is an isolated incident; it shouldn't discourage you from driving the TVR as all the interest you've had in it so far has been nothing short of [smiley=dude.gif]

It's understandably affected you deeply. However, this is not the time to make this decision as your thinking is no doubt biased towards selling it, as the incident is still very raw in your mind. It's a sh*tt er isn't it? Things like this always seem to happen when you least expect them......usually when everything else is going so well in your llife that they cause such profound effect, invariably inducing a period of deep introspective thinking.

If it's any help, I have been through this recently with a number of things, causing me an intense period of stress and worry to the point where I wanted to sell the car. But.....the overwhelming theme to come out of it is "think long term" ie: Is this really going to be an issue in 5 years time? That helped me deal with it.

If you really feel your life will be affected by keeping the car and you have a bit of a hoodo on it....then by all means, be rid of it. Get yourself a sporty number with good ergonomics, save some money for a while and if performance car ownership starts REALLY appealing again in 3 years time or so, then you can dip your toe again.

Whatever you decide to do, no one I know judges someone based on what car we drive; you know that. Since I have been driving the Touran to work every day I haven't missed the Evo one bit. I actually went 5 weeks without even taking it out of the garage at one point.


----------



## Bal

jedi quattro - Somehow i dont think KMP would have provoked the attack! Especially in a lovely brand new TVR and coming from a Honda S2000.

Keep the car Kev..there are too many jealous people out there who cant stand other people's success and hard work going on a prestigious marque.

Bal


----------



## scoTTy

Scary reading. Glad you're ok.

To quote 'Fletch' - "Don't let the b4stards grind you down"

Maybe it's a London mindset but I simply won't be dictated on how to live my life. It's very easy to go for the soft option. If I did then I'd be working outside of the City to reduce the risk of being blown up by a bomb and be driving a repmobile (doh!! :roll: :wink: ). I also wouldn't have brought a child into the world, would spend all my money on extended warranties, exta life cover, wouldn't do track days, the 'ring etc etc etc.

Live your life otherwise it just ain't worth playing the game. :wink:

Chin up. You'll be fine when you get the Trev back again.....and you'd better be driving it at Castle Combe!!!


----------



## W7 PMC

That's the right decision Kev 

One thing i forgot to mention that did get me thinking a week or so ago are these goverment stats on how many cars get vandalised & that 1 in 3-4 cars get vandalised each year, that's close to 9Million motors or viewed another way, at least 1 quarter of all the ******** members will suffer some kind of malicious damage to their car in a 12 months period, so what chance have any of us got really.

On the lighter side, the only time recently i've suffered from this was last year & it was my R reg Mondeo V6  that was the victim. I'd popped into a picture shop in the village & when returning to the car after about 10mins, noticed that someone had gone down the passenger side with some sharp object across both doors & the rear wing. This goes to show that it's not just expensive motors that get targeted.

Bottom line is the old line of "wrong place wrong time", i know this should never be the case, but that's just life in this country nowadays.


----------



## mab

W7 PMC said:


> so what chance have any of us got really.


67-75% over the next 12 months...


----------



## Karcsi

Kev, I could hear my heart pounding as I read your plight. Very shocking. If it had been an attempted carjacking, then at least there is some understanding - they're after the car. But this is just crazy. 

One thing might have helped - there is no such thing as an emergency swerve. We are all so protective of our cars that our instant reaction is to steer away from the other car, when often it would be more sensible to brake and risk hitting it. At least then there is some evidence. Having said that, guaranteed the next time something unexpected happens, I will instinctively swerve rather than brake! :?

Good on you for getting back in the saddle. It will take time, but you will recover. And you will be the better for it, as your subconscious will be ready for such an incident.


----------



## Niko

Road rage in any forum is a tragic thing. i was told a story from a friend that keeps me in check.

he was driving and for some reason, maybe it was his fault or maybe not, he got into an argument with another driver. i think there was a minor hit, and both drivers came crashing out of thier cars, doors slamming to argue. face to face, the other driver, reached for something from his inside coat pocket. to this my mate took a instinctive step back.

the other driver pulled out a comb, and said to my mate, " what would of happen if i pulled out something different...?"

now that is a chilling thought, he has calmed down, and i think about it, when another driver does something. and should be applied to the jealous low lifes out there.

hope some people might learn from his incident as i have.

niko


----------



## shao_khan

Sorry to hear about this Kev - I had some bloke take the front of My TT off at a rounabout and then as he had obviously got my attention get out the car and threaten me!!!!!!

I think these are just things that happen occasionally and I'd keep the TVR and just ignore the incident.


----------



## Karcsi

Niko said:


> the other driver pulled out a comb, and said to my mate, " what would of happen if i pulled out something different...?"


What was the point the other driver was trying to make? If I had a gun I would have used it on you?!

I just hope, that if there is an incident with another driver, there are lots of people around to witness it. Otherwise, considering how emotional we all men(!) are about our cars, it's a fair chance the other guy ain't going to take the sympathetic view.


----------



## danksy

Vek,

Just read this mate, how bloody awful! Don't let this put you off driving an awesome machine! As plenty of others said, this is just an isolated incident which will never happen again. Put it down to experience and move on fella 8)


----------



## GW1970

Sorry to hear about your terrible incident and thank god you're ok. I'd say don't let it put you off owning a lovely motor. Whatever you decide, keep enjoying your motoring and don't let the [smiley=furious3.gif] grind you down.


----------



## garvin

jampott said:


> I've never heard of people being rammed off the road like that - at least not on purpose - so maybe it was just a rep eating a sandwich and using his phone, or something?


It is quite hard to believe that anyone would do such a thing deliberately - and I was of that ilk until someone nearly ran me over in a Motorway service/petrol station. Just filled up the car and was walking to the kiosk to pay when the unmistakeable sound of tortured tyres made me look over my left shoulder to see a woman (yes, a woman I had never set eyes on before) in a black 3 series BMW hurtling off her pump and directly at me. I had to dive out of the way. Picked myself up and into the kiosk where the bloke at the till had seen what had happened and asked if he should call the police. I said no, paid, shook myself down and drove back onto the motorway only to find said BMW waiting for me ............ well it was driving slowly in the middle lane and, although suspicious, I did try and overtake it - complete mistake. No contact and no crash but I did leave at the next exit. Sadly it was pre-mobile phone days or I would have called the police immediately.

Never had an experience like it before or since and never did make any sense of it. I'm sure I was not involved in any incident with said BMW previously on the journey - perhaps I just looked the spitting image of an old flame!

Anyway, as most have said on this post you cannot let such 'random' incidents rule your life so get the beast sorted and continue to enjoy it.


----------



## garyc

garvin said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never heard of people being rammed off the road like that - at least not on purpose - so maybe it was just a rep eating a sandwich and using his phone, or something?
> 
> 
> 
> It is quite hard to believe that anyone would do such a thing deliberately - and I was of that ilk until someone nearly ran me over in a Motorway service/petrol station. Just filled up the car and was walking to the kiosk to pay when the unmistakeable sound of tortured tyres made me look over my left shoulder to see a woman (yes, a woman I had never set eyes on before) in a black 3 series BMW hurtling off her pump and directly at me. I had to dive out of the way. Picked myself up and into the kiosk where the bloke at the till had seen what had happened and asked if he should call the police. I said no, paid, shook myself down and drove back onto the motorway only to find said BMW waiting for me ............ well it was driving slowly in the middle lane and, although suspicious, I did try and overtake it - complete mistake. No contact and no crash but I did leave at the next exit. Sadly it was pre-mobile phone days or I would have called the police immediately.
> 
> Never had an experience like it before or since and never did make any sense of it. I'm sure I was not involved in any incident with said BMW previously on the journey - perhaps I just looked the spitting image of an old flame!
> 
> Anyway, as most have said on this post you cannot let such 'random' incidents rule your life so get the beast sorted and continue to enjoy it.
Click to expand...

Perhaps she just fancied you? :wink:


----------



## garvin

garyc said:


> garvin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never heard of people being rammed off the road like that - at least not on purpose - so maybe it was just a rep eating a sandwich and using his phone, or something?
> 
> 
> 
> It is quite hard to believe that anyone would do such a thing deliberately - and I was of that ilk until someone nearly ran me over in a Motorway service/petrol station. Just filled up the car and was walking to the kiosk to pay when the unmistakeable sound of tortured tyres made me look over my left shoulder to see a woman (yes, a woman I had never set eyes on before) in a black 3 series BMW hurtling off her pump and directly at me. I had to dive out of the way. Picked myself up and into the kiosk where the bloke at the till had seen what had happened and asked if he should call the police. I said no, paid, shook myself down and drove back onto the motorway only to find said BMW waiting for me ............ well it was driving slowly in the middle lane and, although suspicious, I did try and overtake it - complete mistake. No contact and no crash but I did leave at the next exit. Sadly it was pre-mobile phone days or I would have called the police immediately.
> 
> Never had an experience like it before or since and never did make any sense of it. I'm sure I was not involved in any incident with said BMW previously on the journey - perhaps I just looked the spitting image of an old flame!
> 
> Anyway, as most have said on this post you cannot let such 'random' incidents rule your life so get the beast sorted and continue to enjoy it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps she just fancied you? :wink:
Click to expand...

TBH, and from the brief glimpses I managed, she looked pretty 'fit' - all she had to do was ask nicely


----------



## garyc

She probably couldnt find the words and came over all bashful :wink:


----------

